

Dropbox users who want to email their files to Dropbox - nate
http://blog.tgethr.com/post/295361661/product-update-tgethr-now-integrates-with-other

======
swolchok
The title could really be better -- the article isn't about Dropbox users,
it's about your feature. Calling for attention in a title rubs me the wrong
way.

------
nate
Let us know too if there are some other apps out there you want to email.
sifter seems like one people want real bad thats been taking awhile. My
personal fave would be to allow 37s writeboards to be edited right from inline
replying to an email.

------
haonanzhang
you can natively email your files to dropbox, along with other input methods
like via fax/phone/file upload, etc

~~~
nate
You can? Because as of a couple days ago people were still asking for it via
their idea forums: <https://www.dropbox.com/votebox/20/email-files-to-dropbox>

Where do I find my dropbox email?

~~~
gthank
I think the OP might be confusing DropBox with drop.io

